
The GATTACA Trilogy - smackay
http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/06/19/the-gattaca-trilogy/
======
sreyaNotfilc
Unfortunately, I only have time to post this since I'm on a lunch break. I
hope to read this sometime after work.

That said...

GATTACA is a much watch and I can't believe that it was a trilogy. I can't
wait to read through this!

~~~
herpes
I don't believe it is. This post appears to be fan-fiction making a point
about the current relevance of the film.

